# hunting soy beans?



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

*what is your favorite place to hunt geese?*​
wheat1012.99%corn6483.12%beans00.00%water33.90%


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

just wondering if soy bean fields are good for goose hunting because my cousins got a ton of them.


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

yea there pretty good corn i think is better.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Tuff to get hidden in bean fields.


----------



## TNESS (Sep 30, 2008)

yea corn fields are way better sody


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

When I find geese in Soy Bean fields they are usually thick with birds....but like SITL said... its a bi$&# to hide in!


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

Ya I just jump in the ditch, huh nick, HAHA ya dont do that but there is a lot of good soy bean fields in north dakota. Ya your right though nick they suck to hide in!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Wheat fields are the best in my honest opinion. Honks and ducks this time of year. And then the snows will always turn up in them come Early November.


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

The mid alantic area has a ton of beans and the hunting in them is alwsome its just so dang hard to hide.....nat gear is about the closest i've found to hide in beans with......Another great thing is the decoys stand out in beans great.......maybe dig down in um' that should help out some.......pile up the decoys around you .....We go when the farmer is combining and get him to take the beaters of the back that way it piles up nice and then we put it in my barn when we hunt beans go and get a few bags for stubble....

good luck beans are the toughest....


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

Nothing beats a good corn field, but overall I probaly like wheat the best. It may just be because where I am from there is almost no wheat fields, everything is corn and beans so it is a nice change.


----------



## tsj (Jul 22, 2006)

beans arent bad but youll have to hunt near a fence line. ive had plenty of good hunts in beans but the shots are usually a little longer from the fence row. good luck


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

I like corn, but I'll take field peas any day I can find them.


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Its not an option up there...But im a strong supporter of the sugar beet fields...FINALLY October 1st has come! Beet harvest is at full tilt! And i sure hope get to hunt that bare black field on saturday morning because its a blast!

Hunting a bean field would be easy as hell to hide in...if you can dig a pit, throw a piece of plywood on top of you, throw the really short bean stubble on your board and a decoy infront of your face(or facepaint) and you are INVISIBLE!!!!It might be a little work...but if you love goose hunting as much as i do...the work never gets to hard!


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

ok thanks. does anyone know when soy beans are harvested?


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

It seems like in my area the birds prefer the wheat/corn fields but when they get more pressured and kind of figure out those fields = death they will start to switch to the more open fields....aka harvested bean and beet fields that hunters are more reluctant to go in because of the concealment issues


----------



## thame (Feb 6, 2008)

Beans are coming out all around us right now (Metro area) and the birds are thick in them. However, as soon as the corn starts to come out it will be tougher to hunt a bean fields.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

1.corn
2.stuble
3.beets
the rest is lame


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Steelpuck18...where do you live?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Never hunted beans, basically wheat and corn here. We've hunted some cow pastures to were the cows were getting fed corn and the geese eat the poop (YUMMY) after they get done. Other wise I'm taking corn all day long, had my best and most memorable hunts out of corn so far in my lifetime. Wheat depending on how long it is, is great too.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 12, 2003)

I'm a water guy. I like the loafing ponds near a feeding field. Always works for me Plus you can sleep in a little.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

we hunted last night in a bean field because all of the corn fields we had were either having the rest of them harvested or the owners were spreading manure, so we set up in a bean field. the geese were piling in for awhile, we ended up getting three, and could have had the limit if the dog didnt run out after a downed goose as more birds were coming in. were going to try it again tonight.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Some of my best hunts have come in bean fields but you have to put in the work to hide yourselves but it is worth it. But my favorite firld to hunt is corn in december when the snow is flyin all over. That beats anything!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I hunted a bean field once and didnt do anythign to my blind. All I did was instead of putting the blind in the center of th U,,, I placed it on one of the wings.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Until a couple years ago I had never seen ducks or geese use a bean field. Now it seems that they will go to fields where wind has shelled out the beans or caused the pods to drop. Even though a lot of beans had come off last weekend, the birds where still using the stubble fields and from reports nothing has changed this week

Be it beans,corn,barley wheat etc... if the farmer is doing a good job the birds will not be in their fields!


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

Yea today me and a friend saw about 300 in a soy bean field close to my house. I think I will try to hunt it on sunday.


----------

